# Starting darkroom setup?



## Sheddingskin (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey everybody, I'm new here. I finally plunged into the world of photography after always being interested when my dad takes pictures. I'm still working on taking decent photos, but I know that I will want to fully experience photography and develop my own pictures.

Is there anywhere that sells a basic starter kit for B&W developing? I don't need anything fancy and probably can't afford it. Thanks for any help.

Oh btw, from what I've read on here and heard in general it seems that many people think that film is for the old people that won't give up on it. I'm 18.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know of a kit as such, but you can put together a complete and minimal, plain pipe rack list of what you'll need by reading the b&w film series of articles on this site.  Please feel free to PM me with any questions raised by the article information.


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 12, 2010)

Who ever said film is for old people? I'm 18 and I've been shooting film for the past four years.


----------



## lisa_13 (Jan 12, 2010)

i just wanted to post that i'm 19 & also setting up a dark room. i was given two enlargers from a friend whose dad was a photographer when he was alive. films not just for old people!


----------



## Sheddingskin (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Torus34! I'll check out those articles.

I guess I'm wrong about the age part haha, I like that though. I enjoy older technology and am happy to see that there are other people my age doing the same.


----------



## ToddLange (Jan 12, 2010)

lisa_13 said:


> i just wanted to post that i'm 19 & also setting up a dark room. i was given two enlargers from a friend whose dad was a photographer when he was alive. films not just for old people!




im 19 too. i wish i was lucky enough to be given enlargers  lol. 

i absolutely love the dark room.


----------



## ann (Jan 13, 2010)

i have whole workshops in the summer for teen agers from 12-16. there has been a waiting list the past two summers. We have 11 stations.

last night my new darkroom session for the year started and i have one 12 year old and another high school senior along with some "older dogs", we me being the oldest . So , film is not only not dead your correct it is for everyone.


----------



## coreduo (Jan 18, 2010)

Go read magazine on photography. There's tons and tons of them. You'll find out that there are some stores out there selling enlargers for a third of price. Read or buy a book by Tom Ang on photography. The book teaches readers on how to develop film. I learned how to do it by following instructions on his book. I hope this would be good enough. Keep up the good work, young lad. I like film photography too. It is more challenging than digital.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 18, 2010)

I would check out Freestyle Photographic Supplies - Traditional Black & White Film, Paper, Chemicals, Holgas and ULF  They have B&W starter kits.  As to information on the process, we had a beginner series in Creative Image Maker back from May-August last year.  You can download the back issues through the magazine website.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a shopping list for developing black and white negatives:

Equipment:

daylight development tank + reels
changing bag to load the reels
graduated cylinder to measure chemicals
medical syringe to measure out small chemical volumes
two 1 liter opaque containers to store fixer and stop
two funnels (one for fixer one for stop)
three 1 liter pitchers to measure out chemicals while developing 
bottle opener to open film canister 
kitchen timer
thermometer

Chemicals:
Liquid Fixer (kodafix recommended)
Liquid Stop (kodak indicator stop bath recommended)
Liquid Developer (HC-110 recommended)
photo-flo

To make prints you can either buy a film scanner or go traditional darkroom (a whole other shopping list).


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 21, 2010)

All you need are very basic stuff to start. Developing tank form B&H for about $12, checmicals about another $20, n a few clorox bottles for free. Do your loading in a closet. Scan your negs to make your contact sheets for now. 

Then as you get more money saved, $100, get an enlarger n trays, a few more free clorox bottles. Use your kitchen, bathroom or basement at night after every one is asleep. Cover the window with a towel. When finished, take your setup n store it in the closet or your room. 

BTW I have too many stainless steel reels I'm selling? Need any?


----------

